# What are your favorite songs two minutes or under in length?



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

What are your favorite songs that run two minutes or less?

Herman's Hermits "Wonderful World" 1:59
The Dave Clark Five “Catch Us If You Can" 1:54
The Beatles “Her Majesty's a pretty nice girl” 0:23


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

"Please, Please, Please, Let Me Get What I Want" by The Smiths 1:52

_Just _missed the mark:
"Girlfriend In A Coma" by The Smiths 2:03


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Five Percent For Nothing by Yes
Only Solitaire-Jethro Tull
Excentrifugal Forz-Zappa


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I could mention many pieces taken from the Minutemen discography (Vietnam, Nature without man, Theatre Is the Life of You) but this version of Pixinguinha's Carinhoso made by Marisa Monte and Paulinho da Viola is my favorite without many doubts






Considering instrumentals, probably Frank Zappa's Kung fu (from Lost episodes) 
http://grooveshark.com/#!/s/Kung+Fu/3FU0rD?src=5


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Ramones - Now I Wanna Sniff Some Glue
The Byrds - The Girl With No Name
MC5's cover of Tutti Frutti
The Vibrators - Wake Up


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Simon & Garfunkel: Feeling groovy.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Tom Waits: Johnsburg, Illinois
The Box Tops: The Letter
Willie Nelson: I Couldn't Believe It Was True
The Beatles: Happy just to Dance With You


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

Halt! ,der jager & eifersucht und stolz


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

"Listen To This" by The Red Krayola -- certainly a classic.


----------



## drvLock (Apr 2, 2014)

Napalm Death - You Suffer (0:01)


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

Beatles - I'll Follow the Sun, Misery, From Me to You


----------

